# how to delete membership. 1 reply please!!



## lostlindsey (Jan 6, 2012)

hubby doesn't want me on here and as i am really getting a better feel for how to handle things. was wanting to delete membership. anyone know how? my dumb butt can't figure it out. Thanks!


----------



## Mistys dad (Dec 2, 2011)

*14. In regards to deleting accounts or posts - please do not contact us asking for your posts or account to be deleted. We have set the forum permissions so that anyone who posts has the ability to delete their own posts, any threads they started, and any profile information they entered. We do not delete accounts.

How to Delete Your Posts - This can be done by clicking the "Edit" button at the bottom of the post, then clicking the delete button at the bottom right of the editor window that opens. To list all of your posts, do an advanced search for "posts by this user" and enter your username. There is an option at the bottom left that says "Show Results as;" select "Posts." When you get the list or results, follow the same procedure for deleting the posts. We do not delete users or cancel accounts, however we do give you the ability to delete any information you put on the site. We are not responsible for your posts or removing them. If a post is in a locked thread, you can pm me or a moderator with a request to delete it (please include a link to the post).

You can also delete any profile information you entered, by going through the "User CP" links (should show up at the top left while logged in). The same links you used to enter your profile information can be used to delete it.*

From the sticky at the top of the forum.


----------



## lostlindsey (Jan 6, 2012)

Sorry and that's what I'll do.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mistys dad (Dec 2, 2011)

No apology needed. It was a cut and paste.


----------



## This is me (May 4, 2011)

That was 3 replies...this makes 4. How do I delete it?


----------



## Mistys dad (Dec 2, 2011)

I don't know...........damn.......


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

lostlindsey said:


> hubby doesn't want me on here


a little controlling is he?


----------



## lostlindsey (Jan 6, 2012)

Can be. I think I'm gonna stay though. He just wants his mistake swept under the rug and tried to convince me it would never happen by talking to others with similar situations. CraZy, right?!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

Do you want to not be here? If it is making you feel better and helping you... What was his mistake?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

He cheated on her
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Wow. If hubs told me what I could and couldn't do....wow. Just...no.

Stick around! Your hubs is just scared you might learn a thing or two


----------



## TotoWeRNotInKansasAnymore (Apr 7, 2011)

that_girl said:


> Stick around! Your hubs is just scared you might learn a thing or two


:iagree: My thoughts precisely.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Yeah I also go the impression he wants her off TAM because she may be getting too smart for his silly lies and unwillingness to own anything he's done. Sigh.


----------



## lostlindsey (Jan 6, 2012)

Yeah we had a knock down drag out over it last nite. He says things were getting better before. I explained to him that the reason was I was being fake with him because I was tired of arguing but I was still hurt over it. Physical signs were still there (loss of appetite, unable to concentrate and the all out depressed attitude) but according to him things were better. So as long as I keep it to myself so he doesn't have to deal then he's happy. "I stopped what more do u want". His favorite defense. Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

how horrible

why are you with him still?


----------



## lostlindsey (Jan 6, 2012)

I don't know. I love him. We have kids and been together 10 years. Part of the reason he doesn't want to talk about it is because of his guilt but in the heat of anger he spews out comments like that and it kills me. He actually said once during an argument that he thought he'd earned what he'd done because he worked hard all his life. I'm a stay at home mom so I guess I haven't earned sh*t! But somehow dinner is made, laundry's done, his boys make straight A's ( and I push them not him). But he earned this mistake and should be forgiven.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

lostlindsey said:


> . So as long as I keep it to myself so he doesn't have to deal then he's happy. *"I stopped what more do u want". His favorite defense*


How incredibly insensitive.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

lostlindsey said:


> I don't know. I love him. We have kids and been together 10 years. Part of the reason he doesn't want to talk about it is because of his guilt but in the heat of anger he spews out comments like that and it kills me. He actually said once during an argument that he thought he'd earned what he'd done because he worked hard all his life. I'm a stay at home mom so I guess I haven't earned sh*t! But somehow dinner is made, laundry's done, his boys make straight A's ( and I push them not him). But he earned this mistake and should be forgiven.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Your marriage is doomed anyways, so you might as well take steps to getting stronger and doing what's needed for you.

unless you want to continually uncover affairs throughoutyour marriage and keep on staying like a codependent

If he has no consequence of the affair (all he does is rug sweep and show no remorse or respect to you) then he will do it again and again. (after all "he's earned it") He obviously has the mindset that it's okay to cheat on you and you should just take it. 

No wonder he wants you off this board because people like me might eventually get through to you and he will no longer have his cake and eat it too. Believe me or not, but I have seen it time and time again on infidelity boards. I hope you make your way over there and stop hiding in the general section. Please also read my CWI newbie link.


----------



## TotoWeRNotInKansasAnymore (Apr 7, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> No wonder he wants you off this board because people like me might eventually get through to you and he will no longer have his cake and eat it too. Believe me or not, but I have seen it time and time again on infidelity boards. I hope you make your way over there and stop hiding in the general section. Please also read my CWI newbie link.


lostlindsey ~ He is being defensive because he is worried you will uncover more about his indiscretions and lies.


----------

